# ZEO - Zeotech Limited



## springhill (10 February 2011)

For those looking for a spec play here is one worth looking at, I think.
Laconia have an interesting exploration schedule this quarter, including drilling for gold at Kookynie, in the eastern goldfields. Area targetted has high grade historic results, at a small depth range, though near surface.
The Mooletar Project has an Exploration Target of 216-264Mt @ 30-35% Fe.
Most intersetingly of all is the 701 mile Project, looking for gold and base metals. The real interest here is in the REE potential of this area. Anything that turns up significant REE rockets, so may be worth a punt.

LCR has the capital structure i look for in a company, but i have another fish to fry ATM, so thought to highlight it for others that may be interested. Is very near its 12 mth low and look to be careful with the cash they have in bank.

Current SP 8.5c
MC $5m
Shares on Issue 70m
12mth High/Low 7.6/17c
Cash at Hand $3.1m
Expenses this Quarter $300k


----------



## springhill (20 March 2011)

Not much has happened since my last post on LCR, but if you are interested in researching a company with numerous interesting drill programs coming up this quarter, this is worth a look IMO.

Planned drilling includes;
Project               Target         Activity         Start/Finish

Kookynie             Gold           Drilling           March/April
Barramine          Base Metals   Drilling           June/Sept
Lennons              Zinc           Geo/Drill         April/Oct
Yandicoogina      Zn/Au          Sampling        April
701 Mile             REE             Augur            April/May

I will be particularly keeping an eye on 701 Mile, anything that strikes REE = payday.

Not holding, but heavily considering.


----------



## tech/a (20 March 2011)

Looks a disaster from a technical view.


----------



## springhill (20 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> Looks a disaster from a technical view.




Fair play to you tech, but i don't invest based on techs. Could you elaborate why this is a disaster? Chart with explanations?


----------



## Noddy (20 March 2011)

Share has been in a solid down trend since listing.
Dropped from 25c to 8c after touching 7c.
(Have a look at the 150 day ma.)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Very little trading.

If they strike paydirt, or look like it,  the chart will show it well before you hear about it.
May as well put your money on a "good thing" at Flemington or Randwick.
But in the end who knows ?

(Actually only responded to the thread to practice uploading a file.)


----------



## springhill (20 March 2011)

Noddy said:


> Share has been in a solid down trend since listing.
> Dropped from 25c to 8c after touching 7c.




Approaching ever closer to cash value/ or a bottom.



Noddy said:


> Very little trading.




One of the things i look for.... low liquidity



Noddy said:


> If they strike paydirt, or look like it,  the chart will show it well before you hear about it.
> May as well put your money on a "good thing" at Flemington or Randwick.
> But in the end who knows ?
> 
> (Actually only responded to the thread to practice uploading a file.)




Which is why i enter stocks pre-drilling of prospectively good tenaments. Attempting to pre-empt the move.


----------



## isplicer (20 March 2011)

Springhill, a quick question from a beginner; why do you look for stocks with a low liquidity? Isn't that sort of a bad thing?


----------



## Noddy (20 March 2011)

isplicer said:


> Springhill, a quick question from a beginner; why do you look for stocks with a low liquidity? Isn't that sort of a bad thing?




Depends on how much money you are trading with.
Common rule of thumb that a lot of traders use is ten times the amount you are trading with on a daily basis.
i.e.  If investment is $5000, would like to see a daily share turnover on the market of $50,000. But some traders are happy with 5 times, some want 20.
It's an individual thing.
But it's easy to become trapped in an illiquid share that doesn't trade on a daily basis.
Can be costly.


----------



## Noddy (20 March 2011)

springhill said:


> Approaching ever closer to cash value/ or a bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well good luck with it.
A 100 to 1 shot won a big race at Rosehill on Saturday, so you never know.


----------



## springhill (20 March 2011)

Noddy said:


> Depends on how much money you are trading with.
> Common rule of thumb that a lot of traders use is ten times the amount you are trading with on a daily basis.
> i.e.  If investment is $5000, would like to see a daily share turnover on the market of $50,000. But some traders are happy with 5 times, some want 20.
> It's an individual thing.
> ...




I won't argue with any of that, that is an extremely valid perametre. My point is if you enter an illiquid stock at the right time or having done your research, becoming trapped is alot less likely.



isplicer said:


> Springhill, a quick question from a beginner; why do you look for stocks with a low liquidity? Isn't that sort of a bad thing?




Not in my opinion isplicer. Low liquidity isn't the only factor, but it is an important one to me. All SP movements upward are created by demand, if you pick your stock correctly and the timing, there is a point where demand is heavy and supply is short. The shorter the supply, the more likely the buyers will have to pay a higher price due to this fact.
It may also point to the fact the directors are careful with their money and don't issue shares like lollies.

Take a look at HDG, perfect example of this.

This thread is worth a read.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20144&highlight=liquidity


----------



## Noddy (20 March 2011)

springhill said:


> It may also point to the fact the directors are careful with their money and don't issue shares like lollies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## springhill (20 March 2011)

Noddy said:


> springhill said:
> 
> 
> > It may also point to the fact the directors are careful with their money and don't issue shares like lollies.
> ...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 March 2011)

Great to see some discussion and activity on the LCR thread ..... well done all for contributing.

Like Springhill, I like LCR and think it has a lot of upside potential and these are my reasons:
* Diversified set of projects and commodities
* $3.1M cash on hand for acquisitions and exploration
* Low market cap of $4.7M @ current sp of 8c
* All their prospective projects and recent acquisitions valued at only $1.6M
* Large exploration program scheduled for 2011 covering many of their projects

I get the feeling that over the past year or so the main aim has been for Laconia to acquire a good project portfolio and set themselves up. There has been some drilling at projects like Mooletar but I think this year with lots of planned work on many of their projects this will be a big year for them.

I look for undervalued small cap companies that haven't been discovered yet. Fundamentals for LCR I think are very promising. I appreciate that fundamentals aren't everything but you can't ignore them.

Keep the discussion going on LCR ...... thanks to all!!


----------



## springhill (3 May 2011)

Scant news or conversation on LCR, but a heads up that drilling at Kookynie is complete and Au assay results are due *early may*.

Further information on p4 of their latest quarterly.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110427/pdf/41y8fdml7kxylc.pdf


----------



## System (18 December 2017)

On December 18th, 2017, Laconia Resources Limited (LCR) changed its name and ASX code to Metalsearch Limited (MSE).


----------



## greggles (20 February 2018)

Metalsearch down 34.62% today to 1.7c after announcing disappointing gold drilling results from the company's Kraaipan Gold-Nickel-Copper-PGM Project in southern Botswana. Management called the results "encouraging" but the intercepts were narrow and the grades low. Needless to say, the market didn't like them and the stock was dumped convincingly.

Not looking good.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

Metalsearch started to stir a couple of weeks ago and its share price has since doubled from 1.3c to 2.6c.

There has been no news of note for some time and on 25 July the company responded to an ASX Price and Volume Query with the standard "we know nothing" reply.

MSE recently completed a placement of 22,000,000 shares at 1c to raise $220,000.

Hmmm....


----------



## Parse (30 July 2018)

This is an odd one and something that I usually wouldn't consider but the recent volume and price increase coupled with the capital raising which was:

"capital raisings will contribute towards the continued evaluation of the Company’s Kraaipan Project in Botswana and further identifying and acquiring new projects" Quoted from: https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20180607/pdf/43vlzycqf27p3h.pdf

It's quite possible they have found another project to purchase and those in the know might be buying up the shares.

Morningstar currently value MSE at 2.9c and today it is so far up .003 to 2.6c


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

Today's volume and price action signalling something...
Just wanted to dust off the thread.
Here's a chart, some solid trending after Corona crash, albeit jittery.
Not held.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

And pop she goes on no apparent news. I need a better system to catch these as there starting... rather than belated discovery.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (20 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> And pop she goes on no apparent news. I need a better system to catch these as there starting... rather than belated discovery.




Didn't you actually do that?  If you had bought at .017 on 1 October, you would be more than 100% up at cob today.  

I bought into this more than a year ago and I can't for the life of me remember why.  Their zeolite IP is looking promising and I guess (hope) that's the reason for the current interest.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

Jack Aubrey said:


> I bought into this more than a year ago and I can't for the life of me remember why.



I have a memory that also excludes certain things. 
When I buy a stock, I know why I am buying it. Can't throw money at every speccie having a rumour run.
Don't like leaky ships unless I'm there when the leaks occur.

I wish you every success on your holding, Jack.


----------



## barney (20 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Can't throw money at every speccie having a rumour run.




DNH either ... totally missed it, but good early call anyway Rock ..... Ballistic few days.

The standard "we know nothing" from management regarding the current rise/volume. Fair enough really; they did give us a heads up in the Quarterly 30th October.

As you suggest though Rock, for everyone that flys, there are 3 that don't We need to borrow @Garpal Gumnut 's  secret set of darts to get better accuracy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 November 2020)

barney said:


> DNH either ... totally missed it, but good early call anyway Rock ..... Ballistic few days.
> 
> The standard "we know nothing" from management regarding the current rise/volume. Fair enough really; they did give us a heads up in the Quarterly 30th October.
> 
> As you suggest though Rock, for everyone that flys, there are 3 that don't We need to borrow @Garpal Gumnut 's  secret set of darts to get better accuracy.



Hubris seems to have affected my throws. I'm sitting on a number of species that will either double or halve the $ value of my specie portfolio. It has been doldrum days for me. .001 up, .001 down. 

So.... I'm off from Townsville to the Gold Coast in the Arnage via the Bowen Basin and Gympie. I'll keep my ear open for any tips to assist my dart throwing. I'll be incommunicado so the portfolio will have to sink or swim on its own early next week. MBK ARV are the most decent of them so you can imagine the state of the rest which I am too ashamed to post. It certainly is a gamblers market.

gg


----------



## System (2 December 2020)

On December 2nd, 2020, Metalsearch Limited (MSE) changed its name and ASX code to Zeotech Limited (ZEO).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 March 2021)

Zeotech Limited (ZEO) is a industrial  kaolin and mineral processing technology Company. ZEO is currently  working with the University of Queensland to commercialise novel and  proprietary zeolite mineral processing technology.

The company gets a mention in a summary of Carbon Capture and Storage Technologies in the AFR. _Technologies are evolving, and with the continued support of  governments both locally and overseas, the prize of delivering a CCS  system that works, is reliable and helps bring net emissions to zero, is  a big one. Research projects the industry to be worth more than $US6  billion by 2027.Some ASX-listed companies have their eye on the  CCS prize. This is how they are progressing in helping to reduce our  carbon footprint._


> ZEO has developed a proprietary zeolite mineral-processing  technology. Zeolites are traditionally used as a substitute for  phosphates that are harmful to the environment when released into  waterways. But zeolites also have strong absorbent capabilities and  academic research literature has been published concerning the propensity of zeolite for CO2 absorption.






> The company has recently engaged with the University of Queensland to evaluate the performance of synthetic zeolites in carbon capture. The hope is that a cost effective synthetic _zeolite-centric _carbon capture solution can be delivered to  market on a commercial scale.




others mentioned are Calix CXL and Hazer HZR.

_Note: Companies such as Santos, Orica, Origin Energy, BPH Energy,  Vulcan Energy and others that are seeking to incorporate CCS within  their current processes have been excluded. The intention of this  article is to focus on those looking to commercialise their technology  as a priority.








						Carbon capture technology for a clearer future
					

There is big potential in delivering a CCS system that works, is reliable and helps bring net emissions to zero. This is how some ASX-listed companies are progressing.




					www.afr.com
				



_
Six month daily chart:
_




_


----------



## tech/a (29 March 2021)

ZEO 
nothing I really like 
but out of a bad bunch


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 March 2021)

@tech/a tipped ZEO for the April comp, but it would have been better if it was the short Feb month. Has it done its dash, or is this just the start?

No news, not even an ASX missive (so far)


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2021)

As @Boggo will attest to.
Initial moves normally come in 5 waves.
This looks like wave 3 --normally the longest.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2021)

Trading halt.. cap raise


----------



## The Triangle (25 May 2022)

springhill said:


> For those looking for a spec play here is one worth looking at, I think.
> Laconia have an interesting exploration schedule this quarter, including drilling for gold at Kookynie, in the eastern goldfields. Area targetted has high grade historic results, at a small depth range, though near surface.
> The Mooletar Project has an Exploration Target of 216-264Mt @ 30-35% Fe.
> Most intersetingly of all is the 701 mile Project, looking for gold and base metals. The real interest here is in the REE potential of this area. Anything that turns up significant REE rockets, so may be worth a punt.
> ...



11 years on...
Current SP 5.0c
MC $80m
Shares on issue 1,500m
Cash on Hand $4.1m
Name changes: 2 

How on earth is the market cap not in the 20-30 million range?  What am I missing here?  And what do they do again these days?  Research stuff with some universities?  Play around on some Kaolin tenements?   Get government handouts (637k last quarter)?  Do they own shares in another junior???

A lot of people forget there was a time not too long ago where a whole lot of juniors were valued at only a million or two above their cash balances.


----------

